# Jersey cattle eating dirt



## spinnDrSandy (Mar 10, 2004)

We have a Jersey cow (Betty) and a Jersey bull (Buford) They are both 14 months old. Lately we have noticed them eating dirt. Buford's nose is ALWAYS dirty. They are fed quality hay, grain and minerals (just like the vet suggested). Any idea as to why they would do this?


----------



## SmokedCow (Sep 25, 2004)

WEll they are lacking salt or mineral..thats what my dad said..Hes been a cattle man for over 50 years..Atleast thats what he said when ours were licking the ground! 
Good luck
AJ


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

It could be they are simply rubbing against a dirt bank somewhere because of face lice or maybe just because it feels good. My herd bull often appears with dirt rubbed on both sides of his face. Another past pull would urinate and then back up and rub his head in the puddle. Use to say he was putting on his colone.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

like others have said: if he is actually licking dirt it lack of mineral (you are keeping a high quality mineral available aren't you?)

if it just rubbing its lice (if bad, you will notice hair missing around the boney structure of the face. around eyes, cheek bones etc) hit them with a pesticide before it gets worse. 

but bulls will push agains uprooted tree balls sometimes.. its a male thing. i don't think there's much you would want to do about that problem.


----------



## SmokedCow (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree...our bulls to it..but i've only see our cows do it when me move a pile of hay or they are irritated...moved in a new yeard...stuff like that...And yeah coudl be lice...and youll know if it is. 
Good luck~
Aj


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe you could have salty soil? If you are keeping minerals out for them then how could they be lacking? Only thing that makes sense to me is that the dirt is salty.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Cattle that are limited to getting their salt and mineral from a block do not get their needs met. Loose salt and minerals will let the cattle increase their intake. Even with continuous availability to mineralized loose salt cattle will still at times consume dirt. I have one area on my farm that the cattle will dig a deep hole and eat dirt. Obviously there is something there that the cattle crave. I have spoken to the extension service and the cattle person has no explanation as to why the cattle do this. It must just be a bovine thing!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

It could be something lacking, or simply because they like to play in dirt. It isn't uncommon to find a hole somewhere in a pasture where they have dug down a good 6-12", usually 2' or so wide. Once I observed one pawing at the ground, simply throwing dirt up behind her, perhaps it was her way to get rid of flys. They will pick a place to dig, then they will visit that spot every so often to paw at the ground, maybe rub their head in it. This behaviour only occurs here during the summer, when fly season is here. Generally when they lack salt, usually they will lick things that they aren't supposed to, like the side of a barn, maybe your hand, etc. Never seen them lick the ground. What I keep in front of them is a salt block, and as long as they have it they are happy. They will visit that salt block every single day, perhaps twice a day. With mine in the barn for the night time, and part of the afternoon, when let out they go straight for the block. They get their fill and are ready to come back in. Cattle do strange things, whether it is rubbing their head in dirt, or whatever else.


Jeff


----------



## TamInAz (Feb 12, 2005)

If you making sure that they have an adequate diet and a few treats don't hurt, salt block, the loose minerals mentioned, consider you have weird cattle  Growing up we had cows, steers and bulls that always had idiocincracies <pls. excuse my eyes and spelling>. Some cows and bulls simply love rubbing their heads Anywhere...feels good for whatever itches them.


----------



## Rod_ (Nov 6, 2005)

You could talk to your feed supplier about adding some bentonite to the feed. Not sure how much to add but your feed supplier should.

Good luck,
Rod


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rod:

Bentonite? Clay? Drilling Mud? 

I have heard of adding fuller's earth to animals' feed, but never bentonite. 

What is the bentonite supposed to do for them? 

Ox

PS: I have had various people tell me that they bought some mineral mixes that their cattle would to touch, and when they changed brands the cattle ate it up. Neutrina now puts out a rather expensive mix tailored for geographic area and season. I put some out, just poured it over the salt already in the feeder, and was surprised to see that the cattle and calves loaded up on it the first few days--because of the salt it is self limiting at about 4 oz per animal per day. Also, it is pelleted and Neutrina states that it can be left out in open feeders as the salt will not dissolve in rain. 
I don't know about that; has not rained here in weeks. 

Whatever the reason, the cattle like the stuff. 
Ox


----------



## Rod_ (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in my reply. From my understanding, when the cattle eat the dirt, they are looking for minerals or a buffer.

As a buffer, it is a substance used in livestock rations to help resist changes in the acidity of the digestive tract. Another example is sodium bicarbonate.

Since they eating dirt, it could also be a mineral they are looking for and the bentonite will cover both. 

Talk to your nutrinalist about it. You should be able to google it as well. 

An old dairyman told me that if they eat dirt, give them bentonite.


----------

